# 3rds movements of Beethoven Piano Concertos are underwhelming



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Title. 
Beethoven is my favourite composer. But the 3rd movements of his concertos are boring for me, maybe except for the 5th's. 
And i'm a fan of his 5 concertos. I even love the 2nd. 

Change my mind.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Frankly, I always find the 34th and 63rd bars of his symphonies and piano sonatas to be pretty dull. 

Change my mind. *

* ;-)

But in all seriousness, Beethoven's third movements, in his piano concerti, are generally where Beethoven unbuttons—where you will find his congenial side and his sense of humor. If you like your Beethoven serious, then it's likely that these movements will be less appealing.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

You nailed it. Thank you.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love the Rondos (finales) of Beethovens PCs....I esp like 1, 3 and 4


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> I love the Rondos (finales) of Beethovens PCs....I esp like 1, 3 and 4


same here!

I don't know what others are talking about!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love them all, including the 3rd movements :angel:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Axter said:


> same here!
> 
> I don't know what others are talking about!


I do to an extent, in that as a rule I get less from them than I do from the earlier movements. Wouldn't go as far as calling them underwhelming though - for me they fit well into the overall pattern of each piece.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I do to an extent, in that as a rule I get less from them than I do from the earlier movements. Wouldn't go as far as calling them underwhelming though - for me they fit well into the overall pattern of each piece.


Thats the good thing about Beethoven though, he was a daring composer. He tried elements never done before him and as you say in the end they fit well in overall pattern. Hence, its the overall picture we should look at.
But again, I understand tastes differ.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah, they’re great. Especially piano concerto no 3.

Also the sonatas. The 3rd movement of the Moonlight was my favorite as a kid. The Appassionata is also a gas.

I think the whole point of these movements is to let your hair down, let loose.

The first movement is the meat, the struggle. Then the middle movement is where you take a step back - contemplation, reflection, perspective, healing. Then once that is over it’s rondo time. You get to party.

It’s a journey through Beethoven’s mind and soul. Where he started and where we was trying to get to.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Especially piano concerto no 3.


Yes, the third movement of that concerto is noteworthy, - and reminiscent of Mozart's K.388 serenade:


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I like them all, especially from Concerto 3. They are less "serious" but still beautiful music.
I think that 3rd movements of Concertos 4 and 5 are less joyfull than the others.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Yeah, they're great. Especially piano concerto no 3.....
> ....The first movement is the meat, the struggle. Then the middle movement is where you take a step back - contemplation, reflection, perspective, healing. Then once that is over it's rondo time. You get to party.
> 
> It's a journey through Beethoven's mind and soul. Where he started and where we was trying to get to.


Yes, well said!! The rondos are very playful, and great fun to play, as well.


----------

